# What does $25,000 get you..........



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

............before the tip?

It's not me, I just know the guide.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

My error mods- Please move to hunting board.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Amazing.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

that is insane


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

that's awesome. but I could find something better to spend my money on. odds are though, if you can pay 25k for 2 deer your not worried about paying 25k for 2 deer


----------



## BigBuck (Mar 2, 2005)

*Bucks*

My guess would be 25K each. If I had the money, you would see my face there, or on some very similar bucks. 
Incredible deer. That one on the right looks photo shopped, he is so big.


----------



## Brian P. (Feb 1, 2005)

Some have $25K to spend on deer, some have $250. It's all good.


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

5K tip no worries... do they take AMEX?


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

I'M with BB



BigBuck said:


> *My guess would be 25K each.* If I had the money, you would see my face there, or on some very similar bucks.
> Incredible deer. That one on the right looks photo shopped, he is so big.


----------



## misbhavn (Nov 19, 2010)

Does the one on the left look a little young?


----------



## tomcat102 (Feb 3, 2011)

They prob took the tags out of the ears right before they took that pic.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

jtupper said:


> Does the one on the left look a little young?


 I didn't ask but that's what I thought too.


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

jtupper said:


> Does the one on the left look a little young?


There was no way he was going to let that deer walk and possibly hop the fence and the neighbor boy shoot him....


----------



## misbhavn (Nov 19, 2010)

Well, to be fair...a rack like that can make any deer look a little smaller than he really is.


----------



## SurfShark (Jun 24, 2006)

25,000 grand well spent if you got it!!!


----------



## Logan (Aug 7, 2009)

thats my uncles clients....they will probably kill a few more like that this year


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

rock on! crazy racks!!! congrats to the hunters and congrats to the guide, job well done!


----------



## Logan (Aug 7, 2009)

*you would too*



tomcat102 said:


> They prob took the tags out of the ears right before they took that pic.


its all business...trust my uncle spent years hunting like the rest of us.. he found an opertunity to make some money and has. thier ranch is amazing


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Logan said:


> its all business...trust my uncle spent years hunting like the rest of us.. he found an opertunity to make some money and has. thier ranch is amazing


 Where is it?


----------



## sp4anahuac (Apr 26, 2007)

*at the end of the road named*

We can't afford it.:work:


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

I've been on one of those ranches quail shooting. These huge bucks with different color tags on them would just stand there like cows and look at you. It was really weird to see a whitetail behave like that.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

BigBuck said:


> My guess would be 25K each. If I had the money, you would see my face there, or on some very similar bucks.
> Incredible deer. That one on the right looks photo shopped, he is so big.


Pretty sure it was for both.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Was it really weird to see the quail just stand there and not flush too?

You ol brush kicker 



poppadawg said:


> I've been on one of those ranches quail shooting. These huge bucks with different color tags on them would just stand there like cows and look at you. It was really weird to see a whitetail behave like that.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

i really like how low fence deer come to a spinning feeder like clock work too. 

did the birds flush?


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Rack Ranch said:


> Was it really weird to see the quail just stand there and not flush too?
> 
> You ol brush kicker


hhahhaha


----------



## ElJefe (Jun 1, 2004)

*wow*

If i had the money one of those would probably be on my wall as well. It's all relative. Most guys with that type of dough usually make their sacrifices somewhere. That sacrifice is likely time. At work, away from the family, not able to spend the time needed to invest into hunting, leases, preparation, and no time away from work. As ones family grows, business grows, commitments grow, etc one can find himself with more money than time. Pay a little more and get the most out of it. If you work for it, you earn it, spend it. More power to them.
I really like the one on the right.
Jason


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

ElJefe said:


> If i had the money one of those would probably be on my wall as well. It's all relative. Most guys with that type of dough usually make their sacrifices somewhere. That sacrifice is likely time. At work, away from the family, not able to spend the time needed to invest into hunting, leases, preparation, and no time away from work. As ones family grows, business grows, commitments grow, etc one can find himself with more money than time. Pay a little more and get the most out of it. If you work for it, you earn it, spend it. More power to them.
> I really like the one on the right.
> Jason


well said. :cheers:

i like the one on the right as well.


----------



## Logan (Aug 7, 2009)

x2^


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Main Frame 8 said:


> Pretty sure it was for both.


25 for both was a deal....WW


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Both are awesome looking Bucks, some of us only can wish and dream for an opportunity to see a Buck like those..Congrats too both!


----------



## fishingguy00 (Jul 12, 2012)

Nice deer and congrats. However if these deer did have tags in their ears as was mentioned earlier I just cant see me enjoying the hunt or the kill. No offense to the hunter just like the more wilder side of the hunt.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

I dont care if they killed them with a pocket knife while hand feeding them and paid $250k they are badass deer. Very nice!

-mac-
http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

fishingguy00 said:


> Nice deer and congrats. However if these deer did have tags in their ears as was mentioned earlier I just cant see me enjoying the hunt or the kill. No offense to the hunter just like the more wilder side of the hunt.


And do you think if they had a ear tag they were tame?

Not poking fun, just curious.

Sent from my mobile T&A viewer


----------



## fishingguy00 (Jul 12, 2012)

Dont get me wrong. Im all about anyone who is enjoying the outdoors in any way that they desire legally. I just think that tags prove that they have been captured and possibly raised by human hands. which takes the wildness out of the hunt. Im not really trying to start a fair chase thread I just personally want to take a wild animal that I hope has never been seen by human eyes. I really do not want to offend any hunter that takes game legally.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

fishingguy00 said:


> Dont get me wrong. Im all about anyone who is enjoying the outdoors in any way that they desire legally. I just think that tags prove that they have been captured and possibly raised by human hands. which takes the wildness out of the hunt. Im not really trying to start a fair chase thread I just personally want to take a wild animal that I hope has never been seen by human eyes. I really do not want to offend any hunter that takes game legally.


No worries here, its all about understanding and learning.

You use the words "think" or "possible", yes....there are some places that do things like that and yes, the deer may be more "tame" than wild.

Its not always the case, some times the deer are captured, documented, tagged then released all within 20mins or so...they still act and have all their senses just as a untagged deer, but have been recorded.

Sometimes in threads like these, i laugh at people who blatantly slam a hunter for his deer like these, but yet sit over a feeder where "low fence" deer have been conditioned to come to the magical slinging spinning plate of golden corn....to me, thats just way too easy and there is nothing wrong with that, nobody said hunting has to be hard or easy, its what you make out of it.

I can tell you that not all places that have tagged deer and high fences are like that, and will say the deer within the place are more alert and leary of anything that smells, acts, sounds different in their area, just like a deer outside the HF.

Sent from my mobile T&A viewer


----------



## PortATrout (Aug 15, 2005)

Great deer! A lot of hunters pay $5,000 to $10,000 to hunt all year long and come home with a management deer and a doe. It's all about time available to the hunter and the experience. Most high fenced deer aren't tame by any stretch of your imiganation. 25k for those 2 deer is a bargain to what most of you spend on your lease to kill a 140 class deer. Nobody has any clue as to what it took to kill those deer. Might have been a 5 minute hunt or taken a week to get it done. Until I know more all I can say is congratulations to the lucky hunters.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Glad they enjoyed the "hunt".
"magical spinning plate of golden corn" lol! Out of green sir.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

devil1824 said:


> Glad they enjoyed the "hunt".
> "magical spinning plate of golden corn" lol! Out of green sir.


Aint knocking it, i do it too.

While sipping some crown. LOL

Sent from my mobile T&A viewer


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

I'm lucky enough to get to hunt a feeder this year too. Beats corps. Land. Talk about though hunting!

Still not lowering my standards and using a gun.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

devil1824 said:


> I'm lucky enough to get to hunt a feeder this year too. Beats corps. Land. Talk about though hunting!
> 
> Still not lowering my standards and using a gun.


Me either, shot a spike opening weekend with my bow. Boom

Sent from my mobile T&A viewer


----------



## fishingguy00 (Jul 12, 2012)

Oh I hunt feeders myself for sure. But I disagree with you on killing the poor deer that are conditioned to coming to the sound of a spinning feeder. Very few, if any of the trophy bucks that I have taken were killed under the feeder. Most or maybe all of them were taken will checking for does that come to the spinning of a feeder. LOL. Not nit picking but I hate to feel guilty about hunting with feeders.


----------



## Wedge (Apr 29, 2005)

*My best deer to date*

My best to date was shot on the Walker/Trinity county line and scored 140. Cost me a grand total of $.75. That is right.....75 cents. The price of the bullet. Lease was free and I walked to the stand. Not even gasoline involved in the kill. You can not beat that.....I do not think.


----------



## Tx_Biologist (Sep 7, 2012)

Do I dare open the can of worms........Probably born in a breed pen, for 3-4 years feed very good, bought and shipped on before Sept 18th, released on a 100 acre pasture (pen), walked around dazed and confused and starving because they don't know know how to survive in the wild and shot by the highest bidder. You can tell by the way they look. Texas hunting at its finest. Not jealous.... just speak the truth.


----------



## Bledsinger (Oct 7, 2006)

How about a typical 8 in the 180 class?


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

fishingguy00 said:


> Oh I hunt feeders myself for sure. But I disagree with you on killing the poor deer that are conditioned to coming to the sound of a spinning feeder. Very few, if any of the trophy bucks that I have taken were killed under the feeder. Most or maybe all of them were taken will checking for does that come to the spinning of a feeder. LOL. Not nit picking but I hate to feel guilty about hunting with feeders.


LOL! I know what you are saying, no worries. I just say the feeder provides food, which uses the natural doe as bait, circle of life. 

Sent from my mobile T&A viewer


----------



## LBS (Sep 2, 2004)

*Yes*



Bledsinger said:


> How about a typical 8 in the 180 class?


THAT is my dream deer.....big 8's get my motor runnin. I could care less about all of the kickers and trash that bump the "score" up. Gimme a 150+ 8 and I'll be a happy camper.


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

Some beautiful bucks regardless where they came from. Between gas, corn, stands, feeders, and all the other stuff I've spent money on the past 2 yrs getting my place fixed up some I imagine I could have prob bought one of those! I love hunting right where I hunt, and love taking my wife and kids w me too. But one of these days ill prob try and go down south and get me a true monster w my bow, so I def don't hate on the guys that pay big bucks, well, to shoot big bucks! And those 2 are simply amazing deer no matter how u look at it!


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

osoobsessed said:


> No worries here, its all about understanding and learning.
> 
> You use the words "think" or "possible", yes....there are some places that do things like that and yes, the deer may be more "tame" than wild.
> 
> ...


These two hunters must be extreamly good at hunting, if the deer are as good at hiding in thier pen as you say, to be able to go out and outsmart two on the same hunt. : )


----------



## ClayShooter (Aug 29, 2009)

Congrats too the hunters and guides! Just cause a deer has tags doesn't mean it was pen raised I know of multiple ranches who tag their big deer too keep track of their DMP program. Regardless of the fact them deer would look great on my wall if I had the funds for a 200 plus


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

wampuscat said:


> These two hunters must be extreamly good at hunting, if the deer are as good at hiding in thier pen as you say, to be able to go out and outsmart two on the same hunt. : )


Wpus, were you there, was i there? Didnt think so. Spin it how you want, i was just speaking in general, dont know what ranch or who the hunters are.

:cheers: 
Sent from my mobile T&A viewer


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

wampuscat said:


> These two hunters must be extreamly good at hunting, if the deer are as good at hiding in thier pen as you say, to be able to go out and outsmart two on the same hunt. : )


 sad3sm


----------



## Logan (Aug 7, 2009)

Tx_Biologist said:


> Do I dare open the can of worms........Probably born in a breed pen, for 3-4 years feed very good, bought and shipped on before Sept 18th, released on a 100 acre pasture (pen), walked around dazed and confused and starving because they don't know know how to survive in the wild and shot by the highest bidder. You can tell by the way they look. Texas hunting at its finest. Not jealous.... just speak the truth.


false...completely false. well, maybe not the highest bidder part lol

and to the comments about the "tameness" of these deer...i was there for 4 days this year. you talk about skiddish deer. they see a truck 300 yds away and they are gone


----------



## Brian P. (Feb 1, 2005)

Always amazes me when someone comes on these forums and posts an article, or picture of a legally taken animal, or legally kept catch, and another hunter/fisherman bashes their technique, methods, size or amount of harvest. 

All the work/study over the last 20 years to grow deer like that has helped deer on everyone's properties. Improvements in protein feed mixtures, supplements, food plot products, medicated feeds for anthrax, bottled scents .... all those have come about from being able to study deer in a controlled environment (i.e., high-fences, breeder pens, tagged deer). 

Not to mention how much $$'s are pumped into local economies and how many "good-ole boys" are now making a living guiding hunts, cleaning deer, cooking/cleaning at lodges.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

You know what they say... Opinions are like Arse Holes

And for the record...I can't see where any tags where cut out of these bucks



Tx_Biologist said:


> Do I dare open the can of worms........Probably born in a breed pen, for 3-4 years feed very good, bought and shipped on before Sept 18th, released on a 100 acre pasture (pen), walked around dazed and confused and starving because they don't know know how to survive in the wild and shot by the highest bidder. You can tell by the way they look. Texas hunting at its finest. Not jealous.... just speak the truth.


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

osoobsessed said:


> No worries here, its all about understanding and learning.
> 
> You use the words "think" or "possible", yes....there are some places that do things like that and yes, the deer may be more "tame" than wild.
> 
> ...


Well said

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

osoobsessed said:


> me either, shot a spike opening weekend with my bow. Thwack!
> 
> Sent from my mobile t&a viewer


fify:d


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

^^ that's more like it. Lol!


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

LOL





BOOM! :rotfl:


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Oso, I'm hunting the same stand my dad has seen 5 bucks out of and a few doe in Oct., and I havn't seen one dang thing since he got his buck. He bagged a 9 point.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

osoobsessed said:


> LOL
> 
> THWACK! :rotfl:


Quitit
And again


----------



## misbhavn (Nov 19, 2010)

Apparently $25k get a couple of folks a dang nice deer and a bunch of other people butthurt over possible methods used to take said dang nice deer.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

jtupper said:


> Apparently $25k get a couple of folks a dang nice deer and a bunch of other people butthurt over possible methods used to take said dang nice deer.


No doubt, too hard to just say nice deer or wow I guess.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

jtupper said:


> Apparently $25k get a couple of folks a dang nice deer and a bunch of other people butthurt over possible methods used to take said dang nice deer.


....ain't that the truth! In a matter of a couple of pages, they were already handfed, eartagged(freshly removed of course), leash led(also freshly removed) pen raised, overpriced,genetic mutants that are stumbling around starving because they couldn't possibly feed themselves (see handfed) and are certain to be fresh arrivals from an unknown nuclear deer facility........Sheez.....all of this from the OP thread consisting of 1 photo, 1 question and 1 statement for a total of about 15 or 16 words. I just thought I could read between the lines but some folks take it to a whole 'nother level.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Those are both amazing deer, I like the one on the right better. It amazes me what a little genetic engineering and specialized feed can produce now days. 

As for the hunt... It's not the size of the deer or the price tag that makes it a canned hunt, it's the situation in which it's all presented and since I don't know the situation I can't comment on what everyone else is discussing.


----------



## fishingguy00 (Jul 12, 2012)

Hope that it was not me that started the controversy. In my origanal post I stated that I had no problem with how a hunter took his trophy as long as it was taken legally. I simply stated that as for me I would perfer to take a deer that has a chance to jump from ranch to ranch without a high fence or possibly being genetically raised. I congratulate both hunters and their trophies.


----------

